# Order of items on Fire HD's Carousel



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have both the original Fire and the HD 8.9.  On the original Fire, the carousel items were consistently sorted by most recently used (or purchased).  On the HD however, the items are not in that order--in fact, I can't figure out what order they are in.  The last two or three most recently used items are often found 6, 8 or more back down in the list, and items I haven't used for weeks are still up toward the front of the list.  Have others noticed this on their HD, or is it just mine? Is it both the 7" and 8.9" doing this?  Can anyone explain how the items are sorted?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The ones I used last are up front. Are you sure that you are not talking about your favorites?


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Mine are the same way.  There appears to be no rhyme or reason as to how the carousel is sorted.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Toby and MINImum, which specific models do you have?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most of mine come up as most recent.  Often the screen dim and the battery monitor slip way back and I have to look for them when I need them.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the Fire HD 7" and it seems the books I've recently opened/read are showing up as most recent. But any apps, I always have to go looking for way back to the beginning of my carousel. I keep them in my favorites in case I can't find them one day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have noticed that if I open an app from the alert bar, it doesn't pop to the front of the carousel as a 'most recent'.  So, for example, when I get a Woot alert, or a Words With Friends play alert.  

But if I access the app directly -- via the Apps tab or my favorites -- it does move to the front of the carousel.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

In my case, opening the app from either Apps or Favorites doesn't necessarily bring it to the front.  Sometimes it does, sometimes not.  I can't see any pattern.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine show up as most recently used, although I've never really payed much attention to how they are sorted


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Mine show up as most recently used, although I've never really payed much attention to how they are sorted


Me too!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Dragle said:


> Toby and MINImum, which specific models do you have?


KF HD 8.9

Since we have two KFs on one account, I'm wondering if the things that are showing up randomly at the front of my carousel are actually things my husband is accessing? I know when I download something new it shows up on the front of my husband's carousel. Perhaps the same is true of items merely accessed?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

MINImum said:


> KF HD 8.9
> 
> Since we have two KFs on one account, I'm wondering if the things that are showing up randomly at the front of my carousel are actually things my husband is accessing? I know when I download something new it shows up on the front of my husband's carousel. Perhaps the same is true of items merely accessed?


Quick answer is a yes. I know when I buy books they all show up on the carousel rather I put them on the fire, my tablet or kindle for pc.
I just long press and remove from carousel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

For me the following happens


1) Carousel usually shows newest bought books.

2) Carousel SOMETIMES will show most recently used App or Book. Not always.

3) Carousel always never shows the 2-3 apps I use most.

So it's broken in some way.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to get rid of it and just have our favorites and our background pic of choice on the home screen. Last night a game I had been playing earlier appeared about ten items back in the list, after several apps I hadn't opened for a couple of weeks.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

This has been happening to me but I realized it has something to do with the fact I have two Kindle Fires on my account.  Whenever my Brother and SIL do something on their Fire it shows up on my carousel and vice versa with theirs.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have two Fires also, but the weird order happens even when I haven't touched the old one (original model) for days. The old one never has the issue. I also have mostly different apps on the two Fires, since I use them for different purposes. I wondered if it was sorting by app name or some other criteria. It doesn't seem _completely_ random, since some unused apps never jump to the front, but recently used ones drop way down the list within a short time.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

*Update*  From what I can tell so far, after the latest update my carousel items are behaving correctly, sorting by the most recently used first!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Glad to hear it.

Betsy


----------

